# any info on head gasket job for a6 2.7t



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

has anyone done a head gasket job on 2001 a6 2.7t, any info would be helful on procedure


----------



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: any info on head gasket job for a6 2.7t (mel0425)*

please someone reply with info!!


----------



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: any info on head gasket job for a6 2.7t (mel0425)*

the car never overheated but started dumping antifreeze, then would misfire(skip) when started and drive normal. Yesturday white smoke poured out of the exhaust.


----------

